# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Прокси

## egik

Подниму еще раз этот вопрос, вопрос анонимности, он везде обсуждается, но как-то не доводится до победного... поэтому поводу вопросы, вопросы по поводу анонимности в сети, т.е. прокси:
1. Насколько обещанная анонимность действительно позволяет стать анонимным?
2. Что нужно, чтоб скрыть следы пребывания в сети?
3. И соответственно программы необходимые для этого?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> 1. Насколько обещанная анонимность действительно позволяет стать анонимным?


Смотря о какой анонимности идет речь. Вообще-то говоря, прокси - это идеальный шпион, который в своих логах отражает абсолютно все операции пользователя. Далее важно, о каком прокси идет речь ? Если анонимный (в миру естественно, а не на моем ПК), то он позволит с некоторой вероятностью скрыть реальный IP (правда тут вопрос - я какой смысл его скрывать ?! это бывает полезно только в одной ситуации - когда нужно зайти на некий ресурс, а с IP моего диапазона доступ на него закрыт). Далее некоторые прокси настроены особым образом - в частности, на удаление из запросов пользователей "лишних" данных (в основном разных необязательных полей, которые вставляют браузеры) . 


> 2. Что нужно, чтоб скрыть следы пребывания в сети?


Не выходить в сеть  :Smiley:  А серьезно говоря, вопрос нужно уточнить - что понимается под сетью (Инет, сеть MS ...) и главное - что понимается под следами ?? Т.е. следы на локальном компьютере, в неких логах .... самое надежное и 100% рабочее решение от локальных следов - выход в Инет с виртуального ПК, виртуальный диск которого стоит в режиме отката - после закрытия виртуальной машины все следы исчезнут (но не следы в логах прокси, провайдера ...)



> 3. И соответственно программы необходимые для этого?


Для работы через анономный прокси нужно знать только его IP и порт, никакое ПО не требуется. Для решения п.п. 2 нужна виртуальная машина, наилучшие на мой взгляд - Virtual PC и VMWare. Есть еще туча программ, удаляющих кукизы, разные логи, временные файлы и следы в реестре ... но это все не дает 100% гарантии.

----------


## Minos

Немного дополню олега:



> 1. Насколько обещанная анонимность действительно позволяет стать анонимным?


Смотря от кого прятаться, если нужно скрыть свой IP в чате, IRC, ICQ то вполне достаточно "чистого" анонимного proxy. Под чистым понимаю официально предоставленный proxy вашим провайдером, либо организованный собственноручно. Применяется такой подход для защиты реального IP адреса, если он у вас выделенный. С бесплатными proxy нужно держать ухо в остро так как бесплатный сыр бывает только в мышеловке: многие free proxy зачастую создаются для кражи ваших паролей, и воспользовавшищь таким подставным сервером можно запросто лишится своего ICQ номера и "лишних" денег на кредитке.
Прятаться от правоохранительных органов малоэффективно, т.к. все ваши действия логируются у провайдера и от этого никакой proxy не поможет.



> 2. Что нужно, чтоб скрыть следы пребывания в сети?


Полную анонимность обеспечить довольно сложно, один из реальных способов - это покупка левого мобильного телефона с левой sim картой. Для того что бы скрыться от потенциального противника в сети, вполне достаточно построить цепочку proxy серверов хотя бы из 2-х звеньев.

----------


## Geser

> Прятаться от правоохранительных органов малоэффективно, т.к. все ваши действия логируются у провайдера и от этого никакой proxy не поможет.


Ну не всё так плохо. Провайдер не пишет логи всех переданных пакетов  :Smiley:  Если нужно сделать что-то незаконное, в принципе можно воспользоваться прокси, который не передаёт реальный IP (некоторые его передают). Есть даже сайты всякие, на которых можно проврить передаёт ли используемый прокси реальный IP.
Другое дело что на самом прокси могут вести логи. И если это прокси не на Кубе или еще в какой стране которой на всех наплевать, в случае чего интерпол запросто получит у хозяена прокси эти логи. А после этого уже без проблем вычислить кто именно им пользовался  :Smiley:

----------


## Minos

> Ну не всё так плохо. Провайдер не пишет логи всех переданных пакетов  Если нужно сделать что-то незаконное, в принципе можно воспользоваться прокси, который не передаёт реальный IP (некоторые его передают). Есть даже сайты всякие, на которых можно проврить передаёт ли используемый прокси реальный IP.


Провайдер нет, а вот шкавчики ФАПСИ у него очень даже да   :Sad: . Для полной анонимности можно конечно зомбировать машину Васи Пупкина и подключится к нему через шифрованый канал, а уже через него лезть в интернет, но это уголовно наказуемо, да и  не этично   :Wink:

----------


## SDA

К теме - Anonymizer.Ru
Задача данного сервиса, как наверное, и всех ему подобных сохранить вашу личную неприкосновенность....
http://www.anonymizer.ru/

----------

